# Hi



## StevieW1 (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi. 

I am on an emotional rollercoaster right now. 
Looking for support, advice & outside opinions.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Why don't you post specifically what is happening, and the responses will start to flow...


----------



## StevieW1 (Jun 28, 2020)

I just posted in ‘coping with infidelity’ 
Sorry I didn’t realise I could here too x


----------

